# August Herf in Nashville, TN!



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello guys and gals, 

I thought it would be cool to get a herf together in Nashville either on the 12th or 19th of August. Location to be decided. So any suggestions would be great. This can be for members of Club Stogie and friends of those members. What do you guys think? 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Do you have anyplace in mind?

Joe


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Great idea! August 12 will work for me I think. The location may depend on the number that can go.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

The only place I have in mind at the moment is Uptowns smoke shop. The only problem there is that there's only room for four people to sit down. BUT, they have a pretty good selection of cigars: Ashton VSGs, Padrons, Tatuaje, and so on. Since I go there a lot, it would be cool to throw them some business. 

But I'm open to go anywhere really. What do you guys think?

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I used to go to Uptown's on a monthly basis and really liked it. Haven't been in a while, tho. Don't get to that side of town as much as I used to.

Have you been to Belle Meade Cigars? I made my first trip out there a couple of weeks ago and found it to be a really nice place. They have a large selection and a lounge in the back. Might be a possible location.

Right now, either date looks good for me.

Joe


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Uptowns is nice, but I haven't been over there lately either. I don't make it to Green Hills very often. I've never been to Belle Meade Cigars either, but it looks like a nice spot. I'll offer up Olde World Leaf & Ale in Brentwood, as they have a nice lounge and a nice selection of ale. But what ever the consensus is, I'll go there. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, I went to Belle Meade Cigars before I found Uptowns. Now I'm pretty loyal to Uptowns. I've heard strange things about Belle Meade Cigars. But we can go there if everyone wants to. Or we could try Olde World Leaf & Ale. I'm going to check it out tomorrow afternoon.

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Any of those are fine with me. Like I said, I don't get over that way much anymore, so it'll be a nice change of pace. Unfortunately, the shop that I frequent most often, Smoke & Ale in Donelson, doesn't have ANY room to sit and herf.

Isn't Olde World Leaf & Ale down near Tobacco Road or am I thinking of something else?

Joe


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tobacco Road is on the other side of I65 from Olde World Leaf & Ale. I wouldn't recommend going to Tobacco Road. I went there a few weeks ago and was freaked out because it was such a dirty store. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Wise Blood said:


> Tobacco Road is on the other side of I65 from Olde World Leaf & Ale. I wouldn't recommend going to Tobacco Road. I went there a few weeks ago and was freaked out because it was such a dirty store.
> 
> -Wise Blood


I agree with this. Tobacco Road is a little on the funky side. Olde World is on Old Hickory Blvd near the Caddy dealership in Brentwood, (Marylyand Farms Area). The only other place I can think of that has a smoking lounge would be Woodys Smokes & Brews in Cool Springs. But Olde World is a nicer place still and isn't as far south for those that will be coming from the north side.

Wise..When are you going to check out Olde World, I might be able to swing by there also?


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in Nashville about every other month. I usually hit 2nd, Hooters and Coyote Ugly witin 100' of each other. Coyote Ugly is fun, lot's o' room, and cigars are OK there.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cigar Hound,

I just left right before your last message. A friend and I hit Olde World at 10:15 for the first of a double header. It was a cool place. Good beer, a decent selection of cigars, and a very nice sitting room. 

After lunch, we went to Uptowns and stayed for about two and a half hours. Like I said before, there's only four seats but man, the atmosphere there can't be beat. I'm willing to stand and let you guys sit just to be there. 

But of course, if you're dead set on Olde World or any other place, then I'm fine with it. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Wise Blood said:


> Cigar Hound,
> 
> I just left right before your last message. A friend and I hit Olde World at 10:15 for the first of a double header. It was a cool place. Good beer, a decent selection of cigars, and a very nice sitting room.
> 
> ...


I'm not dead set on one particular place, whatever works for the majority is fine with me. I'm actually going to be out of the country for about 10 days starting tomorrow. So whatever place you pick, I'm in!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> I'm not dead set on one particular place, whatever works for the majority is fine with me.


Ditto.

Joe


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay, then let's just have it at Uptowns. If you haven't had a Tatuaje yet, then you're in for a treat. Is July 12th still a good date?

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Wise Blood said:


> Okay, then let's just have it at Uptowns. If you haven't had a Tatuaje yet, then you're in for a treat. Is *July 12th *still a good date?
> 
> -Wise Blood


If you mean August 12, then yes. I'm pretty sure I'm in.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Right! August 12th. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

August 12 at Uptown's. Got it on my calendar!

Joe


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

also check out woodys smokes and brews in franklin they have a gret area with a big tv and plenty of couches

they also have a great selection

that said I would enjoy coming to this also


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, etenpenny, we'd love for you to join us. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Sigh, I wish I was back home in Memphis so I could make this...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope ya'll don't mind if an Alabama boy might crash in........

Will have to check my schedule and see if working ot not, and depends if school starts that week and such........

Uptown's is other-side(N-side) of Nashville....? I went to Woody's back in May or June, pretty cool shop !!


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cigar_040,

You're welcome to come too. Uptowns is in Green Hills, across from the Green Hills mall. Here is their website. http://www.uptowns.com/

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm going to post this on another board (Cigar Pass) that I know some TN guys frequent as well. So we may have a few more show up.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> I'm going to post this on another board (Cigar Pass) that I know some TN guys frequent as well. So we may have a few more show up.


That sounds good.

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

What time do we want to kick this thing off??


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

How does the afternoon sound? What time will work for you guys?

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

My afternoon is pretty much free, so whatever works best for everyone else.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

From noon until ???? I'm open anytime in the afternoon.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

How does two o'clock sound?

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like this Bama boy may be free, mind if I join ya'll?


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cigarbob,

You're welcome to come, and bring friends if you want! The more the merrier. 

-Wise Blood


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Fahrenheit 1292 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wise, 
It is possible that I will be a shade late, but all signs point to my being there. This should be a good time.


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I would come but I think I would feel out of place. Im a cigar newbie and really dont want to somke that often. I dont want to feed the habit much. 

p.s. I think that the Smokes and Brews in Coolsprings would have way more room for this get to geather than Uptowns.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

accorddude said:


> I would come but I think I would feel out of place. Im a cigar newbie and really dont want to somke that often. I dont want to feed the habit much.
> 
> p.s. I think that the Smokes and Brews in Coolsprings would have way more room for this get to geather than Uptowns.


Accorddude,

You should come anyway.

p.s. Never been to Smokes and Brews in Coolsprings. We picked Uptowns for its great atmosphere and service.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

See you guys there tomorrow!

-Wise Blood


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

See you around 2:00!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Guys,

Enjoy it tomorrow. Not gonna be able to make it after all. Have way too much stuff going on around the house this weekend. Maybe another time....


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe next time, cigar_040.

-Wise Blood


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Enjoy it tomorrow. Not gonna be able to make it after all. Have way too much stuff going on around the house this weekend. Maybe another time....


Shame you can't make it Andy. It promises to be a good time.

I understand about being busy around the house - I'm actually using the herf as an excuse to take a break from remodeling a bathroom. LOL!

See the rest of ya around 2:00!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im thinking that Im still going to be able to make it

should be fun


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's gonna be fun! Bring any friends you want also.

-Wise Blood


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Halftime! haha 

Just wanna say it was great meeting ya Chad, Elliot, Joe, Eric, Shaun (hope I spelled it right!) and Jerry and thanks for organizing the herf! My first one! What was especially cool for me besides meeting some CS members in person was to be able to talk about cigars in depth with other people that are passionate about 'em. It just made that Padron even that much more enjoyable today! Sharing the cigar experience definitely adds to the enjoyment. I had a good time and look forward to doin' it again, but I just wish the tanning shop next door was a little busier! :dr :r Next time I'll bring the brats and huge bowls of mayonnaise so we can get the eating competition underway...


----------



## Fahrenheit 1292 (Jul 6, 2006)

Talk about a great way to burn an afternoon! It was a pleasure to meet all of you. Those Padrons matched up nicely with the fantastic company. I got a few tips on some sticks I want to try and got to meet a bunch of good people. I'm already excited about next time. I bet Tan 2000 is slammed during the fall!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Agreed! It was a fun afternoon with great people and great smokes. It was good to meet everyone and we should definitely do it again. 

Wonder if there's any sort of professional herfing competitions? :r


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I wanted to come this time and scheduled it on the calender. But my girlfriend and I ended up hanging out instead.


----------



## Wise Blood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, it was a really good time. I'm glad it worked out so well. Here are some pics.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I think I see the chicks from the red Honda... :r Nice pics!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

It was great meeting everyone. Always nice to have great company and conversation while enjoying a cigar. Of course, I went to the herf with you guys instead of that...:r :r kidding, really! We will definitely have to plan another one. Who has binoculars for Tan 2000? Look forward to the brats and mayo!! (I'm a professional freakshow spectator!)

-Sean


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a good time. How was the shop?


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. How was the shop?


It's a nice shop with a good selection of most "top-brands", Padron Annies, (msrp prices too) Tatuaje's, Davidoffs, etc... It's defintely not the largest shop for sitting, hanging with a *really* large group, but for our purposes on Sat. and for the guys that showed up it is a cozy and comfortable place w/ a nice atmosphere. 4-6 chairs, a little fridge with some sodas, rest room in the back, t.v. w/cable, etc...


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here are the few pics that I took...

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e292/Topshelf14/Club Stogie/100_2181.jpg

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e292/Topshelf14/Club Stogie/100_2182.jpg

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e292/Topshelf14/Club Stogie/100_2183.jpg


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I really enjoyed hanging out with you guys we should do it again sometime


----------

